# What do we Know About Radagast?



## 1stvermont (Jan 30, 2019)

*My interest in the Istari continues. *

“_a worthy wizard, a master of shapes and changes of hue... and he has much lore of herbs and beats” a “friend of all beats and birds” 
-Gandalf _

“_indeed, of all the istari, one only remained faithful.... for Radgast, the fourth, become envenomed of the many beast and birds that dwelt in Middle-earth, and forsook elves, men and spent his days among the wild creatures.”
-Unfinished tales The Istari _


Radagast lived in western mirkwood and did not travel much. A “worthy wizard” and as Beorn described him “not bad” for a wizard is presented as an wizard who fell in love with nature so much that he turned from his mission. He is perhaps Tolkiens view of a normal powered istari to counter the better known Olorin “Wisest of the maiar” [Gandalf] and Saurman the leader of the order. He is presented as having much less wisdom and power than Gandalf and Saruman.


“_Radagast is presented as a person of much less power and wisdom” 
-Unfinished Tales_

Saruman in particular seems to disregard radagast as a much lower being and uses his intellectual advantage into tricking him into helping Saruman capture Gandalf.

“_Radagast the simple, Radagast the fool, yet he had just the wit to play the part that I set him”
-Sarumon 


_
But what else do we really know about him?


----------



## Miguel (Jan 31, 2019)

1stvermont said:


> But what else do we really know about him?


----------



## 1stvermont (Feb 3, 2019)

He was not among the council of the wise instead Elrond and Galadriel and the better known Istari were. It seems when news went out from Rivendell to have Radagast join the council he could not be found. Neither did he return to the west after the war of the ring, it appears he had died.



_Wilt thou learn the lore || that was long secret
of the Five that came || from a far country?
*One only returned. || Others never again*
—J.R.R Tolkien  _


----------

